# كتاب هام عن Productivity Analysis



## سولافا مصر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الى كل المهندسين المهتمين بطرق قياس و تحليل الانتاجية اليكم هذا الكتاب للدكتور عطية جمعة بauc افاد الله به الجميع.

و شكرا


----------



## حسن عمر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ......اللهم اني اسألك العفو والعافية للدكتور الفاضل عطيه جمعة


----------



## Loverone (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## fhamad3 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكوريين على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر انت طيب


----------



## عماد محمود (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## م/وفاء (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله بالف خير*



*جزاك الله بالف خير*​


----------



## Almaystro-k (18 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف أخي الكريم ...
رآبط تحميل الكتاب لا يعمل .....بأنتظارك


----------



## هاكوز (21 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات ممتازة . شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م_ خليل (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل*

الدكتور جمعة واحد من علماء مصر فى مجال التخطيط وبحوث العمليات شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## almasry (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة


----------



## bassamov (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وبما قدمته وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## zidaan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## ابو بشر العربي (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كتاب ممتاز


----------



## almalem (23 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## Ind. Engineer (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سولافا مصر ... الف الف الف شكر على هذا الكتاب الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرائع ... الله يجزيك كل خير ... ويعطيك العافيه ...وبانتظار مزيد من المشاركات القيمة ...


----------



## Ahmed_M_kamel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssss very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## رابح هارون (31 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم شكرا


----------



## neemo55 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------

